# Right handed but left eyed



## BlackhatLP (Nov 5, 2019)

I am right handed but left sight eyed. any advice on how to aim better, or style of sling shot


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

According to Mr. Hays you can put a piece of clear tape over your dominant eye.(shooting glasses) and slowly teach your brain to look through your subdominant eye.Welcome to the forum...Keep us posted on your progress.

Or learn to shoot with the other hand. Nature gave us two hands, probably ought to learn to use both of them.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm the same as you. I hold the frame with my left hand and the ammo in my right.

Find a slingshot and practice, it takes a little time to get it all dialed in.


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts (Oct 5, 2019)

I shoot with both eyes open. Only with a slingshot though. I close my left ey with a gun. Are you using a point on your sling to aim?


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Im also cross dominant. Through lots ( and lots) of practice, I was able to switch hands. It was clumsy at first, but I saw a big jump in accuracy which kept me coming back for more. Now it feels natural.
dont give up!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

You know, if you think about it. Saying that "you can't do anything" with your offhand is sort of wrong. Think of a baseball player. He's shagging flies, picking up hot grounder ect. and all with his off hand. How about chording a guitar? Zipping up your pants? We can learn to do what ever it takes, Just have to work at it a little.

Don't get discouraged. Stay with it. Let us know how you are doing. There are guys on this forum that can shoot the lights and most are glad to help you along.


----------



## BlackhatLP (Nov 5, 2019)

thank for the advice,now its time for me to practice. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I am also righthanded and left eye dominant.

If I want to shoot heavier bands (say, 4 kg and up) where precision is not so important, then I hold the frame in my left hand - as I should do it also if I were right eye dominant - since the dominant hand has to do a very difficult task here: to hold a ball across its diameter which makes contact area with your fingers of only couple of square millimeters - a more difficult task than holding a frame with a full grip. In this case my dominant eye is off the bands, therefore precision suffers.

If I go for target shooting then I switch hands; in that case my bands are lighter (probably up to 3.5 kg) and my non-dominant hand has a lighter job to do - to hold the ball; the right, dominant hand is simply fine here but my dominant eye is leaning close to the bands and I have better shooting results.

Now you probably ask what if I need both power and precision - then I would say I am sc...ed.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I am the same. Right handed and left-eyed. I just shoot with a right hand hold. In the begining it was a bit of a fumble especially with loading the pouch but after a while it became second nature and natural.

I can shoot with a left hand hold if I want to but I prefer not to. Target acquisition takes a little longer and I need a fraction more time to transition focus from my dominant eye. And even when I do, there is always some doubt and uncertainty. So imo it's not natural but a contrived effort. Problems crop up when trying to make quick shots on targets of opportunity. I just can't make that happen quick enough and will probably get a fork hit.

So, long story short, I just learned to shoot with a right hand hold and I shoot better overall. Heavy bands are no issue once you build up strength and dexterity with the left hand.

Just commit to shooting with right hand hold and practice. It's not difficult at all and it will become the norm and natural quicker than you might think...


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

urbanshooter said:


> I am the same. Right handed and left-eyed. I just shoot with a right hand hold. In the begining it was a bit of a fumble especially with loading the pouch but after a while it became second nature and natural.
> 
> I can shoot with a left hand hold if I want to but I prefer not to. Target acquisition takes a little longer and I need a fraction more time to transition focus from my dominant eye. And even when I do, there is always some doubt and uncertainty. So imo it's not natural but a contrived effort. Problems crop up when trying to make quick shots on targets of opportunity. I just can't make that happen quick enough and will probably get a fork hit.
> 
> ...


I'm exactly the same. It took some doing, but overall it was definitely worth the effort.


----------



## Ghetto Blaster (May 2, 2020)

I am right eye dominant but shoot ambidextrous equally well with either hand. When shooting left handed I just close my right eye. Likewise when shooting right handed, I keep my left eye closed. That seems to be the easiest for me.


----------

